# Mosquito Lake Annual Spring Open Walleye Tournament



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

Date: April 28th, 2019
BOAT CHECK : 6:00 AM
Start Time: 7:00 AM
End Time: 3:30 PM
Launch: State Park Ramp & State Park Marina (Joe's) Ramp.
Weigh-Ins: Joes, State Park Marina.
Entry: $260.00 per boat (Includes Big Fish Pot).
Pre Registering is extremely appreciated!!!
5 Fish Limit - 15" minimum.
TWF Side Pot available, must be a member.


The N.E.W.C. is happy to announce our Annual Spring Open Walleye Tournament will be held Sunday April 28th, 2019 out of the Mosquito Lake Marina. This event is open to all anglers wishing to participate.

For entry forms go to our website www.neweasternwalleyecircuit.com and download it, and please mail it to address listed on entry.

Any questions about the event call Tom Means at (814) 362-1423 or e-mail me at [email protected]

Any one needing to get ahold of me the afternoon / evening before the event call (814) 331-3112.

See you there,
Tom Means


----------



## Yoyof2 (Apr 30, 2014)

There’s another walleye tournament same day launching from the causeway


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

great now there will be no parking for us fishermen.you guys can have your party I just don,t agree with it. have a nice day.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Jim,, both the walleye and crappie tourneys are for club members only this year. There should be plenty of parking for us that aren’t members and only fun fishing. Just get to your spot before launch time and hope you don’t get crowded out.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

should be interesting, and not sure who has and does not have permits, but there is a bass tournament going out of the main ramp at 7am on the 28th as well!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

think I,ll watch the show. thanks for the info.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yoyof2 said:


> There’s another walleye tournament same day launching from the causeway


they moved the from the causeway to 4-7


----------

